# Finally got some babies



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well its official I finally have 6 f1 black congo calvus fry. Had the parents for about 7 months now and was very surprised that I hadn't got any sooner. Just in the last month I bumped the temp up to about 81 and all of a sudden *** got babies. Couldn't be happier, now for the long road of watching them grow


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL. Well for the last 2 days all *** seen were 6 but after removing the shell out of the fry tank and back in the main tank I see I was missing a few. At last count there was 29 :dancing: . Now im REALLY happy!!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## lally40 (Jul 28, 2013)

wow lucky u


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just a little update. There are 32 total for sure this time. LOL. They all seem to be doing great and are happy fish. Hopefully in the next month or so I can get some pics posted as they start getting a little bigger


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Another batch of 38 babies was discovered today. Now were talking


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

how's that first batch doing for you? congrats!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats! Once they start breeding, it is hard to stop them. Now for the fun part, learning how to keep them alive. :fish:


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

bwestgsx06 said:


> how's that first batch doing for you? congrats!


1st batch is doing good. I lost about 16 of them 1 day as the power went out for a couple of hours when I was at work and the temp dropped to low. Just 1 of those things I guess but other than that everything has been going great. Looks like im going to be getting a 40g breeder to move the older 1s into in the next few months or so. If they keep breeding like they are im going to be over run with fry here shortly so time for another tank. But im not complaining its def a good problem to have.


----------



## bullit (Apr 9, 2010)

Great stuff


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

any pics of the parents and the little guys? I'm really excited for my batches to grow and eventually get them set up and breeding!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry for the losses. Young Altolamp fry are notoriously hard to keep alive. They are very unforgiving of any slip ups or mishaps like your power situation. There will be days when half of them die off for no apparent reason.

Once they reach about two months they seem to be much more durable. Until then, they are a lot of work. It is possible to get 95%+ survival rates but there is usually a very discouraging learning curve.

I don't want to dampen your enthusiasm; rather, give you a realistic expectation of what you could be in for.

Best wishes!

Russ


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up razzo. This as all been a learning experience for me from the start being this is my 1st batch of fry *** ever attempted so I def expect to have some casualties. I have to say though other than the **** power outage I haven't lost any other fry (yet). Hope to keep having good luck but only time will tell. Im in the process of getting some pics tonight and hopefully get them uploaded with in the next couple days when I get some free time


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Quick update. Sorry but know pics yet but I promise they are coming. Down to 21 out of 2 batches of fry and started at around 60. Pretty disappointing but I knew this was a possibility so I guess it is what it is. The 1s that are left seem to be thriving though so hopefully the worst is over. The good news is their is more eggs in the shell I noticed today so game on for the 3rd batch.


----------

